# PDF-Datei schreibbar machen



## Hattrix (9. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

ich möchte für meine User meiner Homepage eine PDF schreibbar machen.

Das heißt, so sollen die PDF ausfüllen und dann ausdrucken können!

Wie mache ich das?


----------



## Navy (9. Mai 2007)

ftp://ftp.dante.de/tex-archive/macros/latex/contrib/supported/hyperref/test/

oder

http://www.scribus.net/

das sind die kostenlosen Varianten.


----------

